# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Jung Typology Test

## Hidden_Halo

Όποιος έχει όρεξη ας κάνει το τεστάκι, να δούμε αποτελέσματα για τους χρήστες του forum.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm

INFJ εδώ :)

----------


## Φοίβη

Δεν το πιστεύω!!!!Εδώ και κάτι μέρες έχω πορωθεί με αυτό το τεστ!
Κι εγώ INFJ είμαι!

----------


## Sofia

πριν χρονια που το εκανα ημουν INFP

----------


## deleted-member141015

χμ...χμ...ESFJ λέει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> πριν χρονια που το εκανα ημουν INFP


Κι εγώ αυτό βγήκα αλλά ομολογώ πως το έκανα αρκετά βιαστικά και υποθέτωντας οτι το contemplate είναι κάτι αρνητικής χροιάς.

----------


## Invictusmaximus

INFP...
Και πως μεταφράζεται αυτό;;;
Έτσι;
You are:
slightly expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
slightly expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality
Αυτό \"είμαι\";

----------


## mariafound82

INFP κ εγω;)

----------


## Φοίβη

> _Originally posted by Invictusmaximus_
> INFP...
> Και πως μεταφράζεται αυτό;;;
> Έτσι;
> You are:
> slightly expressed introvert
> slightly expressed intuitive personality
> slightly expressed feeling personality
> moderately expressed perceiving personality
> Αυτό \"είμαι\";


Ακολούθησε τα links που σου προτείνει και θα δεις.
Παρόλα αυτά, είμαι σίγουρη οτι είσαι πολύ πολύ περισσότερα απο αυτό! ;)

----------


## Hidden_Halo

Ένα google search με τον τύπο θα εμφανίσει μπόλικα results ;)

----------


## masero

εμενα βγηκε ISFJ και νομιζω πολυ κοντα....

----------


## imagine

ESFJ ;-)

----------


## Arsi

ENFP
 
Μακάρι να ήταν στα Ελληνικά....πολύ κουραστικό να το κάνω κ να διαβάσω αναλύσεις(λίγα πράγματα διάβασα απ\'τα αποτελέσματα)!

----------


## nature

ENFJ .....
Μόνο που δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω τα σχόλια....
Εσβησα τον υπολογιστή και μετά ....άντε γεια
Βαριέμαι να το ξανακάνω. Ασε που δεν ξέρω αν θα βγουν τα ίδια...
Το μόνο που πρόλαβα να δω ήταν κάτι για teaching.... Αν κατάλαβα καλά έπεσε μέσα.
Αν κανείς από σας βρει το ίδιο ας μου στείλει το link να μην ξαναμπώ στον κόπο...

----------


## Δοδις

Καλημέρα, ωραίο τεστάκι Hidden Halo!!!
εμένα μου έβγαλε ENFP

You are: 
•moderately expressed extravert
•moderately expressed intuitive personality
•moderately expressed feeling personality
•slightly expressed perceiving personality

----------


## Hidden_Halo

http://typelogic.com/ για όποιον βαριέται να ψάξει στο google :P

----------


## keep_walking

To εκανα αλλα βαρεθηκα τοσο να αναλυσω την απαντηση που δεν θυμαμε καλα αλλα ειχε μια αγνωστη λεξη για μενα \"introvert\" που ειναι εσωστρεφης και ειχα ενα 75% νομιζω αν θυμαμε καλα...παει επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο πλεον οτι θα ειμαι μονος:(

----------


## deleted-member141015

Καταρχήν η εσωστρέφεια δεν σημαίνει ότι μένεις και μόνος, έπειτα το τεστάκι αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς \'επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένο\'.

----------


## sabb

ENTJ.....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> To εκανα αλλα βαρεθηκα τοσο να αναλυσω την απαντηση που δεν θυμαμε καλα αλλα ειχε μια αγνωστη λεξη για μενα \"introvert\" που ειναι εσωστρεφης και ειχα ενα 75% νομιζω αν θυμαμε καλα...παει επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενο πλεον οτι θα ειμαι μονος:(


αλοιμονο αν το τεστ, το οποιο τεστ μας πειθει για το πώς θα ειμαστε....νομιζω μπορεις να εισαι και εσυ και ο καθενας αν θες μονος, αν θες οχι.

παρεπιπτοντως ειχα χτυπησει ενα 90% introvert οταν ειχα κανει το τεστ:)

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου το ειπα,παντως ειμαι μοναχικος λυκος αυτο ειναι η αληθεια:)

----------


## keep_walking

Εδω που τα λεμε απο το νηπιαγωγειο ημουν μοναχικος...ημουν αλλου και ολοι οι αλλοι ηταν \"αλλου\".
Δεν επαιζα με τους αλλους,εκανα το πολυ μια κοινωνικη επαφη κλπ.Δεν ακολουθουσα καν ακαδημαϊκα τους αλλους απλως ειχα εκρηξεις και αναπληρωνα το \"κενο\".
Για αυτο και δεν παω σε ψυχολογο να μου πει τι οτι ολη τη ζωη μου δεν εκανα αυτα που επρεπε να κανω?
Τωρα παντως κοινωνικοποιυμε περισσοτερο αν και οσο μεγαλωνεις παθαινει \"αρτηριοσκληρυνση\" ο εγκεφαλος και γενικα γινονται ολα πιο δυσκολα.
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι σαν παιδι δεν ημουν ευτυχισμενος ή οτι ειμαι σε κακη κατασταση τωρα.
Εχω καταλαβει οτι εισαι πραγματι ζωντανος μεσω των κοινωνικων επαφων αλλα εχω συνηθισει \"αλλιως\".
Τωρα δεν αισθανομαι \"μονος\" ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## keep_walking

Τεσπα δεν επαιζα...ενταξει στην τεταρτη δημοτικου πηγα σε μια πολυκατοικια με πολλα παιδια και παιζαμε αρκετα...απλως συνηθως δεν επαιζα με αλλους.

----------


## keep_walking

Τι με επιασε απαντησεις ψαχνω?
Για ποιο λογο?

----------


## keep_walking

Healer βγηκα τωρα το θυμηθηκα αλλα δεν διαβασα το κειμενο και βαριεμαι να κανω παλι το τεστ:P

----------


## Sofia

Tο να είμαστε αντικειμενικά μόνοι, δεν ισοδυναμεί απαραίτητα και με το να νιώθουμε μόνοι.

Άλλωστε το να νιώθουμε μόνοι, μπορεί να συμβαίνει ακόμα κι όταν βρισκόμαστε με συντροφιά.

Μπορεί να έχουμε πλήθος κοινωνικές επαφές, αλλά να νιώθουμε μόνοι. Όλοι υποφέρουμε κάποτε από μοναξιά, για μεγαλύτερες ή μικρότερες περιόδους....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Για αυτο και δεν παω σε ψυχολογο να μου πει τι οτι ολη τη ζωη μου δεν εκανα αυτα που επρεπε να κανω?


αν πηγαινες keep μπορει να λεγατε πολλα....αλλα δεν θα σου πει τί πρεπει και τί δεν πρεπει να κανεις. Ποσο μαλλον τί επρεπε κ τί οχι...Δεν ειναι Ιερα Εξεταση η ψυχοθεραπεια....χεχε...αν και δεν ειναι ευχαριστη διαδικασια...ok:)!

----------


## anwnimi

ISFJ :))

----------


## Fleur

και εγω ENFP βγήκα (το γέλιο: Thinking: 0%).. βρε λες ετσι να εξηγούνται οι πανικοί;;;;:P

----------

